# Construction site sanitary facilities



## Fudgey (Feb 16, 2007)

I'm not quite sure if this is an approved practice.


----------



## RIP - VTEnviro (Feb 16, 2007)

Dude that guy's got a tie and white hardhat on. He's the engineer!


----------



## FusionWhite (Feb 16, 2007)

Wow. Yuck.


----------

